# Google- How Bacteria Can Help You Lose Weight - TIME



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">How Bacteria Can Help You Lose WeightTIME - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>*...* bugs that do the unglamorous work of keeping us regular and helping to relieve a range of disorders from diarrhea to *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

